# New bike day.



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

I’ve just received an email to tell me my new bike is on it’s way.







It’s a bit of a departure from the norm for me, as I used to have a rule about not spending more on my bike, than my shoes cost ( normally ). I’m looking forward to getting out on it this weekend as the weather looks great, and I need to get May’s imperial ton ride done.


----------



## MartinQ (19 May 2020)

You must have very expensive shoes?
Looks great.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2020)

I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

Well, I assume no stock issues at that price. Let us know if the Italians have mastered electronics yet !

Enjoy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Well, I assume no stock issues at that price. Let us know if the Italians have mastered electronics yet !
> 
> Enjoy.


The Super Record EPS is a fairly solid unit, I just hope the bike doesn’t decide to get friendly with the Germans on the road.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The Super Record EPS is a fairly solid unit, I just hope the bike doesn’t decide to get friendly with the Germans on the road.



You can't go putting Shimano on an Italian bike, so it has to be Super Record.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2020)

@SkipdiverJohn will be drooling


----------



## DSK (19 May 2020)

Congrats on no doubt an exceptional bike! 
I would like to see a first impressions report.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2020)

Jesus, could have bought 15 B’Twins for that! 🤣
Great looking bike....enjoy!


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> You can't go putting Shimano on an Italian bike, so it has to be Super Record.


My thoughts precisely. In fact that was a deal breaker on an XR3 I had my eyes on a while back. I couldn’t find anyone who was willing to supply it with a Campag groupy, and I was having a hell of a job getting the frame and Campag groupy separately to build it myself.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Jesus, could have bought 15 B’Twins for that! 🤣
> Great looking bike....enjoy!


Very true. Even the new top spec Van Rysel from Decathlon, with the DA Di2 groupy and Carbon hoops cost a quarter of this one, but I’ve got real soft spot for a top drawer Bianchi with a Campag GS.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

DSK said:


> Congrats on no doubt an exceptional bike!
> I would like to see a first impressions report.


The weather looks good this weekend, so I’ll give it a proper test ride.


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s a bit of a departure from the norm for me, as I used to have a rule about not spending more on my bike, than my shoes cost ( normally ).


In which case this song is for you:

View: https://youtu.be/aAhHGYrzj2M


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> In which case this song is for you:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/aAhHGYrzj2M



That’s a great version of a great song.


----------



## mustang1 (19 May 2020)

Whoa baby that looks great!

Hey is the Bianchi with the uhm something-special-between-the-carbon-fibres which gives it a really smooth ride or have I got my Bianchis mixed up?


----------



## mustang1 (19 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> You can't go putting Shimano on an Italian bike, so it has to be Super Record.


I cringe to this day when I see non campagnolo on an Italian bike.


----------



## mustang1 (19 May 2020)

Wait. It costs how much??? My full sus mountain bike cost £120!!! And you spent £120.00 on a bike without ANY Sus? Are you mad!?

Actually that reminds me of a story many years back I saw some wheels on eBay for £2300. My wife say saw my screen from a distance and asked if that was the price for both wheels or each one. I said it's for both and she said you should get those, they look great for 23 quid! No love, there's no decimal point there....

edit typo


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2020)

Carbon wheels. Go on then how much does the beast weigh? Plus what’s with the disc brakes, thought you were against them on a road bike.


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s a great version of a great song.


When I look at clips like that, a white Jewish boy with a South African group it reminds me what a great universal language music is.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2020)

Great looking bike, would be interesting to hear your thoughts if it's worth the investment.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Whoa baby that looks great!
> 
> Hey is the Bianchi with the uhm something-special-between-the-carbon-fibres which gives it a really smooth ride or have I got my Bianchis mixed up?


Yep it’s their CV ( Countervail) tech.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> @SkipdiverJohn will be drooling



I'm not drooling, just reaching for a stiff drink after I saw the price on the order!


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm not drooling, just reaching for a stiff drink after I saw the price on the order!


You should see the price of the insurance. It’s twice what I pay on my car.


----------



## dodgy (19 May 2020)

Christ, if you're like me that must have been in your basket a looooooong time before picking up the bottle to submit!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> You should see the price of the insurance. It’s twice what I pay on my car.



Possibly because it's just slightly more at risk of getting nicked than your car.


----------



## boydj (19 May 2020)

I always wanted a Campag bike after riding a Trek Emonda with Chorus for a week in Majorca a few years ago. My dream cost all of £600 for a full Chorus Wilier from eBay - in fact I was out on it this afternoon. It's a lovely bike, carbon everywhere, and probably cost several thousand pounds (or euros) when it was bought many years ago, and probably languished in a garage somewhere for most of these years. It's only 10-speed, but everything works beautifully - probably better than my reasonably recent Shimano bike.


----------



## Mrs M (19 May 2020)

Smart looking bike, enjoy


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> Christ, if you're like me that must have been in your basket a looooooong time before picking up the bottle to submit!


All of 5 seconds I reckon


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Carbon wheels. Go on then how much does the beast weigh? Plus what’s with the disc brakes, thought you were against them on a road bike.


It weighs about 7.8 Kgs I think. The only reason I’d ever have disc brakes on a road bike, is to reduce wear on pricey rims. Which is handy, the rims I intend to buy for ‘best use’ are truly eye watering in terms of cost, so I won’t want them wearing out because of rim brakes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> It weighs about 7.8 Kgs I think. The only reason I’d ever have disc brakes on a road bike, is to reduce wear on pricey rims. Which is handy, the rims I intend to buy for ‘best use’ are truly eye watering in terms of cost, so I won’t want them wearing out because of rim brakes.


You'll probably end up a disc brake convert after a shortish time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> You'll probably end up a disc brake convert after a shortish time.


I already am, on my Hybrid.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

The bike has arrived apparently, as has my new lid, and my weekly delivery of beer from my local craft beer place. I’m out and about at present, but I think I know what the next few days are going to look like.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

All I need now is for foreign travel restrictions to lift, and I’ll be off to Girona and Tenerife for a bit of a tour. The insurance company have emailed me to say I’m all covered, so that’s game on then.


----------



## rivers (20 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The bike has arrived apparently, as has my new lid, and my weekly delivery of beer from my local craft beer place. I’m out and about at present, but I think I know what the next few days are going to look like.


drunkenly assembling your new bike. Then, with the lid on backwards, flying down a hill, no feet on the pedals, yelling "weeeeee!!"


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

rivers said:


> drunkenly assembling your new bike. Then, with the lid on backwards, flying down a hill, no feet on the pedals, yelling "weeeeee!!"


Tempting as that is, nah, even I’m not_ that _mad.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2020)

It’s quite a complicated bit of kit. Certainly not a case of ‘rotate the bars and put the wheels on, and off you go’. I’ll have to get an electronics engineering degree, then try and figure it out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

okay, so far, so good.




Nicely protected.




A quick cursory check, before I tighten the seat post and clamp it into the stand by the post to work on it. Everything is present and correct. I’ll finish putting it together later, then hopefully get out for a shakedown ride.


----------



## DSK (21 May 2020)

Don't pick up any stone chips!!


----------



## Algarvecycling (21 May 2020)

Love the celeste Bianchi's and the Oltre XR4 in particular - enjoy! It will surely give you many happy miles. 

I'm waiting on a Trek Madone SLR as my aero bike, also disc. However my climbing bike is Italian, Wilier Zero.6, but...Sram Red eTap!  No complaints though, light weight is that bike's reason for being and served me well on this morning's 28C temps on a 110km and 1700m ride.


----------



## Alien8 (21 May 2020)

Hold on ... where are the lugs for the rack?


----------



## further (21 May 2020)

Alien8 said:


> Hold on ... where are the lugs for the rack?


And mudguard eyes


----------



## RoadRider400 (21 May 2020)

I would be worried about getting overtaken by somebody on an old scrapper when riding that thing. No pressure


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

Beautiful, I can’t wait to get going. I need to tune in saddle position and tyre pressures, but it’s nearly there


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> I would be worried about getting overtaken by somebody on an old scrapper when riding that thing. No pressure


The boot will be on the other foot then. I used to derive great pleasure from skinning super bikes, on my old BTwins, I’d better keep my witts about me


----------



## simon the viking (21 May 2020)

That looks fab... enjoy!


----------



## Garry A (21 May 2020)

Mind fit the bell


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

Garry A said:


> Mind fit the bell


And the orange wheel reflectors. They are in the supplied finishing kit box


----------



## DSK (21 May 2020)

So how was the shake down ride?


----------



## Spiderweb (21 May 2020)

Just need a basket on the front and you’re good to go!


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

DSK said:


> So how was the shake down ride?


Fabulous, considering I didn’t have the position dialed in. I feel the wheels are going to be ‘interesting’ if there’s a cross wind. It’s just about the most comfy ride I’ve ever had though. It’s super responsive, and the eps system keeps the optimal chain line for you. I look forward to giving it a proper run out.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 May 2020)

Fabulous looking bike. Enjoy.

Either you’ve got 40” inside leg or the seat height in the photos is pre- dialed-in?


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Fabulous, considering I didn’t have the position dialed in. I feel the wheels are going to be ‘interesting’ if there’s a cross wind. It’s just about the most comfy ride I’ve ever had though. It’s super responsive, and the eps system keeps the optimal chain line for you. I look forward to giving it a proper run out.


Fabulous bit of kit and two grand less than the cheapest Ford Fiesta. Looked after, the bike will outlast the car by at least a factor of ten.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 May 2020)

I quite like that, is an understatement.


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2020)

Hope you enjoy many happy miles on your new bike


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

The problem is, that I’ve got the taste for this level of machine now. That was always a risk, I intend keeping this one for many years though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Fabulous looking bike. Enjoy.
> 
> Either you’ve got 40” inside leg or the seat height in the photos is pre- dialed-in?


That was a ‘get it put together’ emergency seat position. I’ve got it a lot lower, but it still needs a tweak or two to get it bang on.


----------



## RoadRider400 (22 May 2020)

Be sure to add some photos of the bike in the countryside when you get it out and about.

Does it fit into the boot of the Honda? Should be nice and easy to lift.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Be sure to add some photos of the bike in the countryside when you get it out and about.
> 
> Does it fit into the boot of the Honda? Should be nice and easy to lift.


It does fit nicely in the Honda. I’ll probably have to drive to some of the places I previously used the train to get to for the foreseeable. That said, the bike may not fit so well in the car I’ll be purchasing as soon as the dealerships re open. It’s going to require an engineering work around I fear.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2020)

£12k on a Bianchi?

Not been there. 

Not done that. 

But do have the tee shirt. 







Enjoy your new toy @Racing roadkill .


----------



## kynikos (22 May 2020)

Hmmmm, a thing of beauty, that is...


----------



## Globalti (22 May 2020)

It's a proper hooligan bike, for sure. You'll love it! I love my Specialissima.


----------



## gavroche (22 May 2020)

This is well out of my league so I will close the door on my way out.
Enjoy the bike though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

kynikos said:


> Hmmmm, a thing of beauty, that is...


The ride quality is something else as well. It’s like riding a comfy armchair, which goes like a stabbed rat. I love it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> It's a proper hooligan bike, for sure. You'll love it! I love my Specialissima.


I nearly went for the Specialissima. It was a flip of a coin that decided it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The ride quality is something else as well. It’s like riding a comfy armchair, which goes like a stabbed rat. I love it.



Go on then, how much has your average speed climbed on routes you do often?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Go on then, how much has your average speed climbed on routes you do often?


It's about so much more than just average speeds. It's the feel and the pleasure that owning it brings, those are things that can't be put into words, anymore than explaining a song or a poem that grabs the soul.

I've never met Racing Roadkill, but from his posts he doesn't come across as a guy who would spend more than he could comfortably afford on a bike, so good luck to him.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Go on then, how much has your average speed climbed on routes you do often?


I’ve only been out briefly on it so far, and it’s not tweeked in yet, but 14s were 17s, and 17s were 20s, and I wasn’t really opening the taps, because it’s not quite set right yet. It’s going to be a real eye opener.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's about so much more than just average speeds. It's the feel and the pleasure that owning it brings, those are things that can't be put into words, anymore than explaining a song or a poem that grabs the soul.
> 
> I've never met Racing Roadkill, but from his posts he doesn't come across as a guy who would spend more than he could comfortably afford on a bike, so good luck to him.


You’re right. Windfalls change things somewhat though.


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve only been out briefly on it so far, and it’s not tweeked in yet, *but 14s were 17s, and 17s were 20s, *and I wasn’t really opening the taps, because it’s not quite set right yet. It’s going to be a real eye opener.


As a non-racing cyclist what does that mean?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> As a non-racing cyclist what does that mean?


It’s a lot quicker than previous bikes for the same effort.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2020)

Gorgeous looking bike, I have always really liked the Bianchi colour.
Enjoy it.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s quite a complicated bit of kit. Certainly not a case of ‘rotate the bars and put the wheels on, and off you go’. I’ll have to get an electronics engineering degree, then try and figure it out.



For £12k, I wouldn't expect to have to assemble the thing myself - I'd expect it to be put together, *properly*, by someone - either at the manufacturers, or LBS, who know what they're doing.
No-one expects to have to assemble their own new car themselves (unless you are into niche Lotus 7 copy kits), so why the hell would you be expected to do a DIY build on a bike costing £12k?? I'm gobsmacked.
Different matter if the customer actually asks for it to be supplied un-built, but I can't believe that a top end product would be supplied like this as standard. Even a cheap BSO is more-or-less put together when supplied - possibly not very well put together, but that's a different issue.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> For £12k, I wouldn't expect to have to assemble the thing myself - I'd expect it to be put together, *properly*, by someone - either at the manufacturers, or LBS, who know what they're doing.
> No-one expects to have to assemble their own new car themselves (unless you are into niche Lotus 7 copy kits), so why the hell would you be expected to do a DIY build on a bike costing £12k?? I'm gobsmacked.
> Different matter if the customer actually asks for it to be supplied un-built, but I can't believe that a top end product would be supplied like this as standard. Even a cheap BSO is more-or-less put together when supplied - possibly not very well put together, but that's a different issue.


The complicated bits were put together, and it was pretty much as I’ve received every bike I’ve bought, and not actually gone to pick up from the shop ‘ready to go’. It’s just that this is so complicated, that even the ‘simple’ jobs aren’t ‘simple’. I‘d guess that most people who buy this type of bike aren’t completely new to the cycling game, and it would be a reasonable assumption to make, that they could work it out.


----------



## Algarvecycling (23 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> For £12k, I wouldn't expect to have to assemble the thing myself - I'd expect it to be put together, *properly*, by someone - either at the manufacturers, or LBS, who know what they're doing.
> No-one expects to have to assemble their own new car themselves (unless you are into niche Lotus 7 copy kits), so why the hell would you be expected to do a DIY build on a bike costing £12k?? I'm gobsmacked.
> Different matter if the customer actually asks for it to be supplied un-built, but I can't believe that a top end product would be supplied like this as standard. Even a cheap BSO is more-or-less put together when supplied - possibly not very well put together, but that's a different issue.



It's normal to receive a mostly assembled bike stripped down slightly for shipping if you don't buy from a LBS close enough to visit. When I bought my Wilier from the UK it was shipped in a box and arrived pretty much as the OP's Bianchi - all the major bits assembled, bar tape on etc and had been through a quality control check. The basic assembly for me was minor and only a consequence of it having to be sent in a box. 

My Trek Madone is due to arrive at my LBS early June and that is being assembled by them including a pro bike fit (they did my Wilier bike fit in the end, made a huge difference and better than I did). For that reason I would always recommend getting a good LBS to do the job but a lot of folks are equally competent themselves.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2020)

My bike isn’t in the same league but I choose the LBS for delivery and assembly, just the piece of mind that they did it correctly.
Then again if someone is happy to do it themselves then why not. 
I would maybe try it now when I get my next bike, I keep looking at Ribbles Ti, for a potential future purchase, I need to save more first, it’s that or a Scultura frame to replace my Ride frame at some point, I do like Merida’s and they aren’t too common.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

I suspect a £12K bike isn't any faster than a £6K bike, except maybe in the lab. I'll probably still buy something really special when I retire, though.


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s a lot quicker than previous bikes for the same effort.


Ah, I see. You are 3 quicker on this bike. Well worth the money then.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I suspect a £12K bike isn't any faster than a £6K bike, except maybe in the lab.



If you could test it in sterile conditions, it would no doubt prove to be fractionally quicker, even if the difference was only 0.01 mph on the average speed. However, the big question is how a bike will perform when it has to interact with real-world conditions. Will the performance gain be the same, will it be zero, will it be more?


----------



## RoadRider400 (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I suspect a £12K bike isn't any faster than a £6K bike, except maybe in the lab. I'll probably still buy something really special when I retire, though.


Im sure the OP didnt mean to leave the price in the initial post. It will have been completely accidental.


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

@Racing roadkill, enjoy the bike, both riding and owning, its a fabulous looking machine, I hope it brings you joy, I am sure it does/will


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Im sure the OP didnt mean to leave the price in the initial post. It will have been completely accidental.



None of the £11,999 psychological kiddology pricing BS either, so siree. It's a twelve bagger, no messing about!


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2020)

If it puts a smile on his face does it matter what the gains are? Happiness is priceless.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Ah, I see. You are 3 quicker on this bike. Well worth the money then.


Yeah that’s right.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> If it puts a smile on his face does it matter what the gains are? Happiness is priceless.


Quite right. I couldn’t care less if it was slower. It puts a massive grin on my face.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> None of the £11,999 psychological kiddology pricing BS either, so siree. It's a twelve bagger, no messing about!


That’s the Italians for you.


----------



## Globalti (23 May 2020)

I bought my Bianchi from Ride On in Rawtenstall, my nearest dealer. The mechanic Anthony built it and set it up according to measurements they took off my existing bike and when I rode it, the fit was perfect. In the four years I've owned it I have only had to replace the chain and the brake blocks, I haven't had to make one single adjustment or change. The gears and brakes work just as well and snappily as on day 1. That's why you use a good bike shop.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If you could test it in sterile conditions, it would no doubt prove to be fractionally quicker, even if the difference was only 0.01 mph on the average speed. However, the big question is how a bike will perform when it has to interact with real-world conditions. Will the performance gain be the same, will it be zero, will it be more?


The real world difference doesn’t become apparent until you really start pressing on. With the lower spec bikes I have, it becomes difficult to get them to go any quicker, without a lot more effort, this bike takes off like a stabbed rat, even when pressing on, with a minimal increase in effort.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If you could test it in sterile conditions, it would no doubt prove to be fractionally quicker, even if the difference was only 0.01 mph on the average speed. However, the big question is how a bike will perform when it has to interact with real-world conditions. Will the performance gain be the same, will it be zero, will it be more?



There is value in how a bike makes you feel psychologically.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The real world difference doesn’t become apparent until you really start pressing on. With the lower spec bikes I have, it becomes difficult to get them to go any quicker, without a lot more effort, this bike takes off like a stabbed rat, even when pressing on, with a minimal increase in effort.



All new bikes feel like that. You've bought a beautiful expensive bike, it will feel faster to you and you will try to justify it in many ways (it's faster, nicer, etc).

The fact is you don't need to justify it to anyone.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I suspect a £12K bike isn't any faster than a £6K bike, except maybe in the lab. I'll probably still buy something really special when I retire, though.


You’d suspect wrong. A 6K bike is not going to be rubbish, but at the very top end of the bike spec ranges, the differences are not subtle.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> All new bikes feel like that. You've bought a beautiful expensive bike, it will feel faster to you and you will try to justify it in many ways (it's faster, nicer, etc).


Nope, I ride with power meters, I can see the differences in cold hard numbers. At 230 Watts on the flat, I was crapping myself on this bike, I’d have been asleep on the lesser bikes at that power. Everything is ‘whole new world different’ with this bike. 


dodgy said:


> The fact is you don't need to justify it to anyone.


Quite right.


----------



## Algarvecycling (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I suspect a £12K bike isn't any faster than a £6K bike, except maybe in the lab. I'll probably still buy something really special when I retire, though.



Like for like model, yes, I'd agree if speed were all that mattered. If we look where that money is going, is it all marginal gains only a Pro or Elite rider would appreciate? Mostly higher quality, better finish? Electronic vs mechanical? Or is it more aero and/or lighter weight? Disc vs rim? A combination of all?

You could build an Oltre XR4 with Ultegra mechanical and wheels, stem, handlebars plus seat post and saddle to a lower price point to halve the cost. The main differences would then be weight and no electronic shifting, durability or nicer component finish. The speed performance losses would be down to the weight difference and where it is allocated. For most, this wouldn't really make a significant difference. Therefore, most are paying for quality and electronics, mainly, with perhaps a little noticeable speed on certain Strava segments here and there but not a lot.

A £12k Oltre XR4 vs a £6k Specialissima would have a much more easily noticeable speed difference, especially on less lumpy roads thanks to the formers aero benefits and, at £6k, the cheaper Specialissima would lose it's lightweight advantage. Of course, a £12k Specialissima would shine on steeper gradients due to it then being the lighter bike.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> At 230 Watts on the flat, I was crapping myself on this bike, I’d have been asleep on the lesser bikes at that power.



🤷‍♂️


----------



## Globalti (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The real world difference doesn’t become apparent until you really start pressing on. With the lower spec bikes I have, it becomes difficult to get them to go any quicker, without a lot more effort, this bike takes off like a stabbed rat, even when pressing on, with a minimal increase in effort.



True. I bought my Bianchi after testing about 10 top-end bikes at the first Cyclist magazine track day in that London. My son and I jumped on a Specialissima as an afterthought at the end of the day and were both blown away by it from the first turn of the pedals. It's a bike that rewards effort; the harder you push it the better it feels. You wouldn't want to ride it 100 miles but for a 30 to 40 mile thrash it is a real joy to ride. Whether that's down to it being quite stiff or whether it's down to some Italian magic, I can't say.


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nope, I ride with power meters, I can see the differences in cold hard numbers. At 230 Watts on the flat, I was crapping myself on this bike, I’d have been asleep on the lesser bikes at that power. Everything is ‘whole new world different’ with this bike.



So that's the power of 3.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> At 230 Watts on the flat, I was crapping myself on this bike,



Why were you crapping yourself, is the bike twitchy?


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> You’d suspect wrong. A 6K bike is not going to be rubbish, but at the very top end of the bike spec ranges, the differences are not subtle.



Disagree, strongly.

Enjoy the bike.


----------



## Ridgeway (23 May 2020)

What a stunning piece of Italian engineering

I pass by the factory usually every few months or so and love seeing all the Cerise bikes out on the road (many from the workers of the factory) The hotel i stay in near by has Bianchi bikes for customers to take out, i usually borrow one if i don't have the Brompton in the boot.

Wonderful spec, the right groupset, wheels will be amazing and just can't imagine how nice it will be to ride, the word "Missile" comes to mind

In the mean time i'll keep dreaming of F10's and F12's


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> What a stunning piece of Italian engineering
> 
> I pass by the factory usually every few months or so and love seeing all the Cerise bikes out on the road (many from the workers of the factory) The hotel i stay in near by has Bianchi bikes for customers to take out, i usually borrow one if i don't have the Brompton in the boot.
> 
> ...


The F12 was on the radar. The ‘surrey dentist’ and team intravenous fan club effect put me off.


----------



## wheresthetorch (24 May 2020)

Lovely bike. Price is 16x what I paid for my Bianchi with Campagnolo, but I'd have one too if I could afford it!


----------



## Johnno260 (24 May 2020)

I can’t stop looking at Bianchi bikes now damn you Roadkill!! lol and Wheresthetorch I see you have a Nirone as well. 

I have even looked at Framesets lol


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 May 2020)

I tweeked the saddle position in, and went for a shakedown ride to Ringwood and home.






































There was a 30 mph gusty wind all of the way round, which was fun, when it was coming from the side, with those wheels. But I got round safe and sound, and got a coffee and cake from the Velo Cafe in Ringwood, which has re opened for take aways.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2020)

Looks a cracker !


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Looks a cracker !


It rides like a mad possessed thing. It does not want to go slowly. I was risking burning the brake pads out at one point, to keep it on my side of the road, and at a speed I wouldn’t want to hit the deck at, given the wind conditions today. In dead calm conditions it’s going to be very interesting.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I tweeked the saddle position in, and went for a shakedown ride to Ringwood and home.
> 
> View attachment 524534
> 
> ...


I'm actually more jealous you got coffee and cake on a ride. Are they still open?


----------



## Slick (24 May 2020)

I'm lying of course, I'm still very jealous of the bike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 May 2020)

Slick said:


> I'm actually more jealous you got coffee and cake on a ride. Are they still open?


They are open from 09:00 to 14:00 today and tomorrow.


----------



## gavroche (24 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nope, I ride with power meters, I can see the differences in cold hard numbers. At 230 Watts on the flat, I was crapping myself on this bike, I’d have been asleep on the lesser bikes at that power. Everything is ‘whole new world different’ with this bike.
> 
> Quite right.


Sorry but I don't understand all this Watts measurement, that's meaningless to me,  I am still locked with mph and rpm.


----------

